
Willie Nelson’s Crusade to Stop Big Pot - bjshepard
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2015/10/willie-nelson-crusade-stop-big-pot.html
======
bjshepard
Legal marijuana is the fastest-growing industry in the United States, with 74
percent growth in 2014, according to a recent study by the ArcView Group, a
Silicon Valley investment research firm. Last year, it generated $2.7 billion
in sales and delivered more than $200 million in tax revenue to the legal
states. In Colorado alone, the $88 million raised from pot was more than
double that from alcohol.

~~~
bjshepard
also connected: [http://www.seattletimes.com/business/local-business/where-
in...](http://www.seattletimes.com/business/local-business/where-in-the-world-
is-diego-pellicer/)

